
Barracuda Networks Email Services Down “Degraded” - SpyKiIIer
http://status.barracuda.com/
======
SpyKiIIer
No outside mail is able to get to any customers on the barracuda cloud mail
service right now. It has been like this for several hours now.

(host d56951a.ess.barracudanetworks.com[64.235.154.109] refused to talk to me:
451 Server too busy (mx1422.ess.rzc.cudaops.com

------
QuinnyPig
Credit where due: this is leaps and bounds ahead of the gaslighting nightmare
that is the AWS status page. Deeply appreciate the transparency.

